
Nokia brand licensee HMD Global is now the new home of Nokia phones - chang2301
http://www.nokia.com/en_int/news/releases/2016/12/01/nokia-brand-licensee-hmd-global-is-now-the-new-home-of-nokia-phones
======
livatlantis
I recently got one of the [Nokia classic phones][1] and frankly, it's such a
breath of fresh air. I know, I know, I'm being nostalgic and it can't possibly
replace my iPhone but it does do several things much more efficiently.

I can load an SD card with lots of podcasts and music and have a player
that'll last an entire week. If I have a new file, I can load it on via
Bluetooth in the morning before I leave for work. Sure it's not that fast, but
for just one 10-minute MP3 at 192 kbps, it's okay.

I have my work iPhone if I need 4G on the go, but when I want to disconnect a
little, it's perfect!

Well done Nokia/Microsoft for keeping these phones alive. And for shipping
them with Snake preinstalled ;)

[1]: [http://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones/nokia-130-dual-
sim](http://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones/nokia-130-dual-sim) "Nokia 130"

~~~
abrowne
Do any of these support North American GSM bands? I remember looking through
them last year some time, and every one I looked at only had 900/1800.

~~~
livatlantis
Not sure; I'm in Europe. But I've read on forums that some (all?) of these
don't work with American frequencies.

Edit: Found it! [Manual][2] says "You can only use your device on the GSM 900,
1800 MHz networks."

[2]: "[http://download-
support.webapps.microsoft.com/ncss/PUBLIC/en...](http://download-
support.webapps.microsoft.com/ncss/PUBLIC/en_MA/webpdf/100000385030/Nokia_130_Dual_SIM_UG_en_GB.pdf")

------
grabcocque
I can't help thinking that this company thinks the Nokia brand still has way
more pull and cachet than it actually does. I could be wrong, but I don't
think slapping Nokia on an otherwise bog standard OEM Android device is likely
to win over many hearts and minds.

~~~
yakcyll
Here's to hope it's not just the brand they're going to slap on and into it.

EDIT: looking it up, it seems like HMD Global has been formed as a result of
buying back parts of Microsoft Mobile and employs veteran Nokia staff
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMD_global](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMD_global)).
Looks that much more promising.

------
whyagaindavid
I hope they do have developer friendly phones. If anyone from Nokia/Android
team is reading please tell your managers to release kernel source, allow
unlock-bootloader. The ROM community needs a new OEM after lenovo/motorola's
backsies.

------
at-fates-hands
LOTS more information here on the proposed models and specs:

Nokia WILL Return in 2017 With Two New Android Phones: Specs, Hardware &
Release Date Rumours - [http://www.knowyourmobile.com/mobile-
phones/nokia-c1/23369/n...](http://www.knowyourmobile.com/mobile-
phones/nokia-c1/23369/nokia-c1-leaks-running-android-
windows-10-ahead-q4-2016-launch-A1)

Also if you haven't yet already, you should really try their Z launcher for
your apps. I switched a few months ago and have been really impressed with it:
[https://www.zlauncher.com/](https://www.zlauncher.com/)

I'm super stoked to see Nokia getting back in the game regardless of what
platform they're going to be on.

~~~
pawadu
I am curious about your experience with zlauncher. Does it work well for on
the run and one handed use?

~~~
at-fates-hands
yeah it does.

The cool thing is that it does learn your usage patterns, so depending on the
time of day, you'll see different apps in your launcher - so I rarely have to
input letters and search for different apps. When I do have to do a search,
the letter recognition is good enough where I can do it with one hand and I
get what I'm looking for 95% of the time on the first try.

I have a OnePlus Two with a 5.5" screen which is pretty big, but I'm still
able to use it one handed pretty easily.

------
m8rl
Nice to see the icons from my N9 resurrecting:
[http://www.hmdglobal.com/about/](http://www.hmdglobal.com/about/)

(kind of at least).

------
chrisdew
I've been using my Nokia 6310i for a few weeks now, after three broken
Androids and one broken iPhone. I have no intention of getting another smart
phone.

Please build a non-smart, monochrome, small screened, long battery life, 4G
Nokia.

------
t0mislav
I would ditch my smartphone immediately if this dummy Nokia phones could run
Viber for example.

